# Dish 625 DVR remote codes question?



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I am trying to hook up a 32 inch Panasonic HDTV, model TC-32LX60. I need remote codes for remote 2, or I need to know where to look for them. The codes supplied by Dish Network do not work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rayo1835 (Jan 2, 2008)

do an scan on remote


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

rayo1835 said:


> do an scan on remote


Sorry, I don't how to do that. I have Directv, not Dish Network but I am trying to setup my buddies tv on the second tuner of the 625 DVR, I am sure on how to do an all scan on that remote. Thanks for the help!


----------

